# Nouvelles Fonctionnalité Lion: L'Ecran Aimanté!



## Keikoku (31 Août 2011)

Hello!

Aujourd'hui j'ai découvert un super truc: l'écran aimanté! Cette superbe fonctionnalité va vous servir au bureau pour stocker divers psot-its etc, ou ce que vous voulez (photo de votre femme (de votre fille) (de votre chien), et gagner en visibilité sur votre bureau!

Résultat en image! (Désolé la photo est un peu floue!)

http://i43.servimg.com/u/f43/09/03/61/56/31082011.jpg

Pas mal non? Essayez aussi 

Gab

EDIT: Pour ceux qui n'arriveraient pas à bien voir, les trombones sur les bords de l'écran tiennent tout seul par aimantation naturelle. Merci à mon mac d'être un aimant géant à lui tout seul !

EDIT2: Changé la photo ^^


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (31 Août 2011)

Un OS qui modifie le hard....:mouais:

Truc de dinnnngue :affraid:
Tous à vos trombones!!! j teste ASAP et j'vous fait un CR 

:sleep:


----------



## Simbouesse (31 Août 2011)

:mouais:

Autant de champ magnétique... j'aimerai pas trop...
Imagine ce que ça doit être à l'intérieur 

Alors certes, c'est drôle 

Mais c'est quand même pas normal...


----------



## Keikoku (31 Août 2011)

Parce que ça le fait pas chez vous? ^^'

Vous commencez à m'inquiéter là X,D


----------



## patlek (31 Août 2011)

Chez moi, çà le fait, et je ne suis pas sur Lion. 

Mais ce n' est pas l' ecran, c' est le cadre (la facade métal) du mac qui aimante.


----------



## Keikoku (31 Août 2011)

Okay ^^ mais du coup je me demandais quels sont les risques pour la santé ^^ (Et sinon, c'était une blague le coup de lion, c'était pour introduire la découverte ^^ )

C'est quand même impressionnant le magnétisme de ce machin X,D


----------



## Joachim du Balay (31 Août 2011)

:afraid:  'tain,  les reflets  !!! :affraid:

c'est la photo qui accentue le phénomène, où c'est réellement comme ça en vrai ?


----------



## Keikoku (31 Août 2011)

C'est la photo X,D Sinon je refuserait de travailler, pas d'inquiétude ^^


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (31 Août 2011)

:afraid: 'tain les mecs !!! :affraid:
C'est les vacances qui vous ont rendu comme ça, où vous ètes réellement comme ça en vrai ?


----------



## Keikoku (31 Août 2011)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> :afraid: 'tain les mecs !!! :affraid:
> C'est les vacances qui vous ont rendu comme ça, où vous ètes réellement comme ça en vrai ?



Ha-ha-ha.....


----------



## patlek (31 Août 2011)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> :afraid: 'tain les mecs !!! :affraid:
> C'est les vacances qui vous ont rendu comme ça, où vous ètes réellement comme ça en vrai ?



Quoi??... on discute phénomènes paranormaux.


----------



## jugnin (31 Août 2011)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> :afraid: 'tain les mecs !!! :affraid:
> C'est les vacances qui vous ont rendu comme ça, où vous ètes réellement comme ça en vrai ?



Ah ouais, jregrette pas dêtre devenue lesbienne, moi !


----------



## Joachim du Balay (31 Août 2011)

:afraid: 'tain, l'araignée !!! :afraid:

non, non, je ressemble vraiment à mon pseudo, t'inquiètes pas...


----------



## Keikoku (31 Août 2011)

Si on peut plus faire des blagues à la con sans venir se faire embêter par des élitistes ^^'


----------



## jugnin (31 Août 2011)

Nan mais laisse, Etoile daraignée, cest une sorte de petite baronne qui pense quune partie du forum lui est inféodée, cest tout.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Août 2011)

Keikoku a dit:


> Si on peut plus faire des blagues à la consans venir se faire embêter par *des élitistes* ^^'



Même pas vrai : j'avais rien dit !


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (31 Août 2011)

élitiste, puis baronne !!! ben merde alors...mois aussi j'ai ramasse pendant les vacances...

aléééé Keikoku, s'pas grave...
promis, j'essayerai de plus t'embéter ... mais t'ention, faut pas tendre le bâton non plus hein !!

...diplomatie, pédagogie... voyons si ça marche :love:


----------



## Keikoku (31 Août 2011)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> élitiste, puis baronne !!! ben merde alors...mois aussi j'ai ramasse pendant les vacances...
> 
> aléééé Keikoku, s'pas grave...
> promis, j'essayerai de plus t'embéter ... mais t'ention, faut pas tendre le bâton non plus hein !!
> ...



non ze sui pa dacor! Ze sui tro fruuuustrééé!

Parenthèse de côté, pas de souci X,D

N'empêche plus sérieusement, ça peut pas foutre sa santé en l'air cette merde de magnétisme?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (31 Août 2011)

Keikoku a dit:


> (...) N'empêche plus sérieusement, ça peut pas foutre sa santé en l'air cette merde de magnétisme?


La santé non mais le Mac c'est possible avec les trombones.


----------



## da capo (31 Août 2011)

juste pour en finir : d'après vous, comment l'écran de votre portable mac peut-il tenir fermé alors qu'il n'a pas de fermeture mécanique ?



Sinon, le trombone est un bel instrument, mais perso je me mets à la trompette ce soir.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Août 2011)

Tous les champs magnétiques ne sont pas à craindre.


----------



## da capo (31 Août 2011)

Oui car l'échanson est là qui veille.


----------



## tirhum (31 Août 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Oui car l'échanson est là qui veille.


Poil aux orteils...


----------



## Fìx (31 Août 2011)

Cool! J'savais qu'y'avait des aimants pour la vitre mais j'avais jamais pensé à faire ça! :rateau:


Bon bah j'avais un iMac 24 qui m'servait à rien au taff..... le v'là devenu porte-trombone! :love:


----------



## Keikoku (31 Août 2011)

da capo a dit:


> juste pour en finir : d'après vous, comment l'écran de votre portable mac peut-il tenir fermé alors qu'il n'a pas de fermeture mécanique ?




Ah oui tiens  C krmen bizar ce truk!!! 

Aller, bonne journée à tous


----------



## gKatarn (31 Août 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Nan mais laisse, Etoile daraignée, cest une sorte de petite baronne qui pense quune partie du forum lui est inféodée, cest tout.



Mais est-ce qu'elle ourdit dans l'ombre comme Bobby ?


----------



## Simbouesse (31 Août 2011)

Moi c'que j'en dis c'est qu'on peut l'accrocher au frigo comme liste de course !

Et ça... c'est 'achement pratique... :mouais:


----------



## Fìx (31 Août 2011)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Moi c'que j'en dis c'est qu'on peut l'accrocher au frigo comme liste de course !
> 
> Et ça... c'est 'achement pratique... :mouais:



Géniiiiiiiaaaaallll!!!! :love: :love: :love:

J'avais également un frigo qui me servait à rien au boulot!! :love:


----------



## subsole (31 Août 2011)

Ça fonctionne aussi avec des Post It (magnétiques?) !


----------



## iMacounet (31 Août 2011)

da capo a dit:


> juste pour en finir : d'après vous, comment l'écran de votre portable mac peut-il tenir fermé alors qu'il n'a pas de fermeture mécanique ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sinon, le trombone est un bel instrument, mais perso je me mets à la trompette ce soir.


Avec des aimants.


----------



## da capo (31 Août 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Avec des aimants.





Non, c'est pas vrai !!???

Alors, mais alors, c'est pour ça que les trombones tiennent ?

Alors là j'en reviens pas.


----------



## iMacounet (31 Août 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Non, c'est pas vrai !!???
> 
> Alors, mais alors, c'est pour ça que les trombones tiennent ?
> 
> Alors là j'en reviens pas.


Tu crois que Apple envoie des ondes maléfiques ?


----------



## tirhum (31 Août 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Non, c'est pas vrai !!???
> 
> Alors, mais alors, c'est pour ça que les trombones tiennent ?
> 
> Alors là&#8230; j'en reviens pas.



Moi non plus...


----------



## da capo (31 Août 2011)

iPasToutNet a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois que Apple envoie des ondes maléfiques ?



Le mal est fait chez certains déjà&#8230;


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Août 2011)

Chouette, on va pouvoir jouer aux fléchettes magnétiques !


----------



## Simbouesse (31 Août 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Géniiiiiiiaaaaallll!!!! :love: :love: :love:
> 
> J'avais également un frigo qui me servait à rien au boulot!! :love:



Tu peux donc accrocher un frigo à ton iMac !!!


----------



## Madalvée (31 Août 2011)

Remarquez qu'entre l'interface de Lion et celle de la porte de frigo, les ressemblances sont notables


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2011)

Je m'étais un jour renseigné sur les ondes des écrans quand ma femme attendait son premier enfant. 
D'après ce que j'avais pu trouvé, les écrans cathodiques étaient beaucoup plus émetteurs d'ondes que les dalles plates.
Comme on est toujours un peu psy quand le premier moutard arrive, du coup c'est comme ça que j'ai acheté mon premier écran LCD.


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Août 2011)

Tout ça est quand même bien bien super.


Chouettos, même.


----------



## iMacounet (31 Août 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Le mal est fait chez certains déjà


Stwa le mal.


----------



## jugnin (1 Septembre 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tout ça est quand même bien bien super.
> 
> 
> Chouettos, même.



Sils peuvent plus être cons sans se faire emmerder par des élitistes aigris


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Septembre 2011)

Oh si si, quand même ils peuvent pas mal, en général, là.


----------



## Simbouesse (1 Septembre 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Oh si si, quand même ils peuvent pas mal, en général, là.





> Sils peuvent plus être cons sans se faire emmerder par des élitistes aigris



:mouais:...

Hého les vieux condescendants !!!
Arrêtez de jouer avec votre PowerBook G2 et allez vous changer les idées dnas le jardin un peu :rateau::rateau:


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (1 Septembre 2011)

:mouais:
Ah ouais, c'est ça. Après La Terrasse, Le Jardin...
Pis ensuite, faudra penser au terrain vague, on sait jamais, des fois qu'on y soit à l'abri d'une victoire...


----------



## r e m y (1 Septembre 2011)

Simbouesse a dit:


> :mouais:...
> 
> Hého les vieux condescendants !!!...


 

Ils ne descendent pas tous!


----------



## Simbouesse (1 Septembre 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Ils ne descendent pas tous!



Si le jardin est sous la terrasse, alors si


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Septembre 2011)

Ah mince on dirait qu'on a perturbé la bonne tenue de ce sujet primordial pour les usagers des lieux.

Vous etes lourds là hein, on va louper tous les messages super intéressants à propos de trombones collés sur des imac, tout noyés qu'ils vont être dans le flot de messages floodesques et tout, qui gâchent le paysage.


----------



## Calderan (1 Septembre 2011)

En même temps :


> *La Terrasse* Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !


Un Mac avec des trombones, ça reste un Mac et on est pas censé en parler à la terrasse


----------



## subsole (1 Septembre 2011)

Ça fonctionne aussi avec les trombones en formes de chevaux ?


----------



## Calderan (1 Septembre 2011)

et ces trombones là?


----------



## patlek (1 Septembre 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> S&#8217;ils peuvent plus être cons sans se faire emmerder par des élitistes aigris&#8230;





bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah mince on dirait qu'on a perturbé la bonne tenue de ce sujet primordial pour les usagers des lieux.
> 
> Vous etes lourds là hein, on va louper tous les messages super intéressants à propos de trombones collés sur des imac, tout noyés qu'ils vont être dans le flot de messages floodesques et tout, qui gâchent le paysage.


----------



## tirhum (1 Septembre 2011)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> :mouais:
> Ah ouais, c'est ça. Après La Terrasse, Le Jardin...
> Pis ensuite, faudra penser au terrain vague, on sait jamais, des fois qu'on y soit à l'abri d'une victoire...


Elle est bonne Victoire ?!...


----------



## gKatarn (1 Septembre 2011)

Qui ?


----------



## Larme (1 Septembre 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Ça fonctionne aussi avec les trombones en formes de chevaux ?


 Ca ressemble à de Poney ou Licornes, au choix si on interprète les oreilles comme des cornes...
Mais avec ce méme du poney et plus récemment de My Little Poney... Need ?


----------



## Simbouesse (1 Septembre 2011)

Je vois que la mode est au smile rouge...


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (1 Septembre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Elle est bonne Victoire ?!...



J'allai répondre amère... Mais j'ai soudain eu souvenance d'une connaissance qui portait ce nom... Une black pulpeuse qui aurai certainement fait l'objet de toute ton attention, et qui me donne envie de répondre : oui


----------



## subsole (1 Septembre 2011)

Larme a dit:


> Ca ressemble à de Poney ou Licornes, au choix si on interprète les oreilles comme des cornes...
> Mais avec ce méme du poney et plus récemment de My Little Poney... Need ?


Ne pas confondre avec un onduleur.


----------



## tirhum (1 Septembre 2011)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> J'allai répondre amère... Mais j'ai soudain eu souvenance d'une connaissance qui portait ce nom... Une black pulpeuse qui aurai certainement fait l'objet de toute ton attention, et qui me donne envie de répondre : oui


Ah !!... :love: :love:


----------



## subsole (1 Septembre 2011)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> J'allai répondre amère... Mais j'ai soudain eu souvenance d'une connaissance qui portait ce nom... Une black pulpeuse qui aurai certainement fait l'objet de toute ton attention, et qui me donne envie de répondre : oui



Enfin, un peu d'action. ^^


----------



## iMacounet (1 Septembre 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Qui ?


Ta soeur s'appelle kate ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Septembre 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Ta soeur s'appelle kate ?


Tagl. :sleep:


----------



## r e m y (1 Septembre 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah mince on dirait qu'on a perturbé la bonne tenue de ce sujet primordial pour les usagers des lieux.
> 
> Vous etes lourds là hein, on va louper tous les messages super intéressants à propos de trombones collés sur des imac, tout noyés qu'ils vont être dans le flot de messages floodesques et tout, qui gâchent le paysage.



T'en fais pas! dès qu'on repère un message important, il suffit de le fixer en tête de forum avec un trombone!


----------



## Candyce (1 Septembre 2011)

--> note perso : ca marche aussi avec les petites cuillères...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Septembre 2011)




----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Septembre 2011)

Mais alors du coup, est-ce qu'on peut coller plein d'imac les uns aux autres ou ils se repoussent?

Faudrait quand même savoir, ça, faut qu'on continue à avancer.


----------



## Nephou (2 Septembre 2011)

Cest quoi ce fil ?
Cest quoi ces grincheux | ses ?
Cest quoi ce bouton triangulaire pour « signaler » et dont personne ne se sert ?

> [|


----------



## tirhum (2 Septembre 2011)

Nephou a dit:


> C&#8217;est quoi ce fil ?
> C&#8217;est quoi ces grincheux | ses ?
> C&#8217;est quoi ce bouton triangulaire pour « signaler » et dont personne ne se sert ?
> 
> ...



Moi, j'attends Victoire !...


----------



## Calderan (2 Septembre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Moi, j'attends Victoire !...


----------



## Keikoku (2 Septembre 2011)

Je suis forcé d'admettre que je ne pensais pas une seule seconde que ce poste allait devenir un bordel pareille avant de l'écrire X,D

C'est mieux que dans mes espérances


----------



## patlek (2 Septembre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Moi, j'attends Victoire !...



NOUVEAU!

La playmate Macgé.

La playmate du mois de Septembre: Victoire






" Une black pulpeuse qui aurai certainement fait l'objet de toute ton attention"


----------



## Keikoku (2 Septembre 2011)

patlek a dit:


> NOUVEAU!
> 
> La playmate Macgé.
> 
> ...



Espèce de monstre!

Et non, je ne parle pas d'elle (même si ça aurait pu concorder effectivement...), mais de toi


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (2 Septembre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Elle est bonne Victoire ?!...





Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> [...] oui





patlek a dit:


> NOUVEAU!
> 
> La playmate Macgé.
> 
> ...



Chacun ses goûts hein... Par contre, pour éviter tout amalgames, je tiens à préciser que ma Victoire est en tous points très éloignée de ton idéal 'féminin' 



Keikoku a dit:


> Espèce de monstre!
> 
> Et non, je ne parle pas d'elle (même si ça aurait pu concorder effectivement...), mais de toi



Eh oh, bandes d'assassins!!!
Moi j'essayai de parler avec douceur d'une charmante demoiselle, et vous venez là, avec vos sales pattes, à essayer de récupérer le truc, avec une méconnaissance manifeste de ladite Victoire...

pfffff

tant pis pour vous


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Septembre 2011)

Nephou a dit:


> Cest quoi ce bouton triangulaire pour « signaler » et dont personne ne se sert ?
> 
> > [|



Ah, il faut signaler?

Ok.


----------



## gKatarn (2 Septembre 2011)

Je viens de signaler Bobby


----------



## jugnin (2 Septembre 2011)

Keikoku a dit:


> Je suis forcé d'admettre que je ne pensais pas une seule seconde que ce poste allait devenir un bordel pareille avant de l'écrire X,D



Voilà Chez ces gens là, on ne pense pas, monsieur, on ne pense pas(®)


----------



## Simbouesse (2 Septembre 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Voilà Chez ces gens là, on ne pense pas, monsieur, on ne pense pas(®)



Ben moi j'pense que... :mouais:

Ah ben nan en fait... :rose:


----------

